# Sleeping with the enemy



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Scorps takes a tree rat out with a lung shot who wad digging in one of my chickens feeders. Then they take a nap together awww how cute


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wore him out.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Lol got that right


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Lol. Good shooting man. Another one for the scorp. I'd hate to be on the business end of that thing.

Njones


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another fine shot!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Another fine supper too.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shot


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

At my age the title should read "sleeping with an enema" :- )

wll


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Ah ha...wII, am "grinning my Poltergeist grin here", thinking of a saying I coined and have thus far refrained from reference here on SSF when clouted a bit by some members, is, and said to an adversary which I don't have on this forum, "With friends like you, who needs enemas?" as some of 'em here wanna flush my arse with the toes of their boots.

I don't consider a computer screen an adversary nor anything rendered on it.

All in fun, am thick skinned...

Again, nice shot there Mr. Meximan! Do you have a Mex recipie for squirrel? I'm a tex/mex fan to the max. I could live the rest of my life eating only tex/mex, Italian and Japanese fare. I realize tex/mex isn't real Mexican cuisine but being a yankee ****** I like it.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Great shooting! can you post up a clear picture of the Scorp? Looks ace.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

you can find some clear pics of it on some of my old posts thanks mate


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

fajita style is how they roll around these parts


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers, I'll have a hunt through your old posts.


----------

